# Finally learned to "SIT"



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

This week Bisou finally learned "sit" and I am so happy!!! 

I followed some of the advice on other older threads here (thank you Jackie and others!) and a few days ago, she started to "sit". For her reward, she gets a little bit of carrot which she loves.

I was a little worried there for a while (because she wasn't do it at all- but I started doing the method Jackie wrote about when you see them Sit and you say "good sit" etc- and that worked!) but now I know Bisou has both beauty and brains! (jury may still be out on the latter but so far so good).

Her training classes start tomorrow afternoon and I'm really excited! I can't wait for her to learn "Stay" and "bring mama a diet coke". lol!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats!! thats wonderful!! Good work mama - you deserve that diet coke!!

ps: Jackie is my guru - she has given me so much wonderful advice, we just love her to bits!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats- that's fabulous! Of course Bijou is beauty AND brains!!

I think the first trick is the hardest because Casanova personally did not get the pointing of "training" for a little while. 

"Bring Mama a diet coke" :HistericalSmiley: I've been teaching him all the wrong ones!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Way to go...you must be such a proud Mommy...and a great one at that!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

:rofl: "Bring Mama a diet coke" Good idea, gotta start teaching Lola that one haha

Congrats with the training! I was so happy when Lola understood sit! It felt like such a breakthrough for both of us!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 4 2009, 03:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825806


> This week Bisou finally learned "sit" and I am so happy!!!
> Her training classes start tomorrow afternoon and I'm really excited! I can't wait for her to learn "Stay" and "bring mama a diet coke". lol![/B]


The feeling I get when I see my dog learn a new trick or behavior is pure happiness! The dogs are also so delighted to get a treat and attention as rewards. For purely selfish reasons I think a well-behaved, attentive little fluff is the cutest thing because I can see the cogs in his wheels turning, and this makes me feel really bonded to my little one. This is probably another reason why I never loved my cats the way I love my dog. :wub: 

Have fun tomorrow in class! I've been traveling too much so I can't take mine to a course, but it sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Andrea, "Bring Me a Diet Coke!!!!" :smrofl: :smrofl: Congratulations on training Bijou....She is a FAST learner!!!! I know she will do well in training classes. That is a nice combination you have got there, Brains and Beauty!!!!! I just love that little girl!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 7 2009, 07:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826827


> Oh Andrea, "Bring Me a Diet Coke!!!!" :smrofl: :smrofl: Congratulations on training Bijou....She is a FAST learner!!!! I know she will do well in training classes. That is a nice combination you have got there, Brains and Beauty!!!!! I just love that little girl!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:[/B]


Yup. You'll love those classes! I haven't regretted spending the $$ for obedicnce and click-a-trick classes. Pepper is 8 mos old and knows: sit, lie down, stay, leave it/take it, rollover, beg (or sit pretty, whichever you wanna call it..LOL!), settle, around, spin, high five, shake hands, wave bye-bye, crawl, bow, touch it, kiss on command, wait at doors for master to enter/exit first, jump through a hoop, and roll a basketball with her paws on command. Yep, some pretty useless stuff...but she loves performing and showing off constantly, so she can entertain small children for about 15 minutes. LOL!!! 

Hmmmm...maybe we should run away and join the circus now.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

WELL DONE... :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

way to go! it's so exciting when they learn new things!


----------

